# Long 2360 Transmission Issue



## Gary R Roberson (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a Long 2360 that was running while cutting with a rotary cutter. It all of a sudden came to a complete stop and shut off. It was like someone locked the brakes. I was able to get it started and I only had 1 and second gear. No 3rd, 4th or reverse. I am trying to find out what the synchronization is. I have opened up the top and was able to get everything lined up for each shifter and when I got it back together I juat have a forward motion when I put it in high range or low range. I still do not have reverse and the movement forward is with the gear shift in the neutral position. Can anyone advise or help out with this issue?


----------

